# Nuevo Classics



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago I stumbled on a new look KG231 frame on ebay at a great price – at the time I was looking for a steel frame (preferably Colnago) … in the limited time I had I tried to find as much as possible on this frame without much result, I even posted a thread on here – zero feedbacks. Anyway there was something very appealing about the frame and what limited information I came across lead me to believe that it would suit my purposes (a little bit of everything) – I have also been out of cycling for a couple of decades or so and thought it would be a good starting point to at least figure out Geometry requirements b4 spending 1000s on a new frame and so I ended up with an Alu lugged carbon tubed look frame that no one knew anything about.

During my search I came across lots of other models that have been discontinued such as;

KG76
KG86
KG171
KG181
KG231
KG241
KG271
KG281
KG361
KG481

I have seen pictures of most of the above on this forum so there should be a good collective info on these frames that I call Nuevo Classics, they are not your master or Super corsa Classics nor are they your Vintage Hetchins yet they have a distinctive “LOOK” & feel to them that makes them stand out. I am hoping that there are others out there that share my new found passion for Look frames built in late 90’s and early 2000 in which case I hope you will all chip in with your 2 cents – pics, fork types, ride reports, history, year of manufacture, etc.


----------



## yitch (Jan 21, 2006)

*Kg281*

I have finally retired my KG281 after riding it for the last 5 years, I absolutely loved this bike. I had a total of 26K miles on it, built with Campy Record. The bike was extremely comfortable, I live in Idaho where they treat the roads for winter in a surface called "Chip seal" basically broken rocks with tar on top. The 281 was perfect for long bumpy rides and also for climbing, we have a 4,000 ft 18 mile climb 15 minutes from where I live which I rode twice a week this summer. I just replaced the 281 with a 2006 565, reusing all of the original Campy Record parts (except the cassette). The 281 was my first Look frame, and if they all are as good as the 281 I will never by anything but a Look.
Best regards
yitch


----------

